# Hello all!



## p8balls (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello all!

I've seen most of you around the different forums and lists and haven't really introduced myself. I'll keep it brief! I have a charity haunt that is located in the attic of our local Moose Lodge. We have over 6200 sq ft to play with. I also have a portable haunted house that I take to festivals and charity events. For my day job I'm a Design Engineer for an office furniture manufacturer and I own a Mobile DJ Company, we also offer tent rentals/sales, and custom signs and banners.

I met Jeff at TW last year, and hope to meet up with some of you again this year. I will be posting some pics and video of my automated props in the forum shortly. 

Chris


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum p8balls!!! From reading your post above, you are one pretty busy person. A lot of great people here to be introduced to. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome p8balls.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings P8balls. Very nice to see you here as well. I was just reading your reply to the DVD controversy on one of the other forums, and was hoping to see some kind of response from people taking you up on your offer to help. It certainly would be the best solution.
Where does the NY haunters club meet anyway? I'm in Northeast NJ.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welocome!!


----------



## p8balls (Nov 14, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Greetings P8balls. Very nice to see you here as well. I was just reading your reply to the DVD controversy on one of the other forums, and was hoping to see some kind of response from people taking you up on your offer to help. It certainly would be the best solution.
> Where does the NY haunters club meet anyway? I'm in Northeast NJ.


Vlad,
I just posted about this in the DVD's thread. I've had an overwhelming response offlist! I've had over 20 entry's overnight, and have received praise. I think people are nervous to post publicly at the moment. Feel free to post a response, then I'm sure more would follow.

WNY gathers in the Buffalo, Rochester, Syracuse, Corning areas. It'd be quite a drive but your more than happy to join us. This year we made Skellerectors, FCG's, hot glue webbers, dimmers for lighting, tombstones and more. It's a good time.

Chris


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard p8balls. Nice to see you here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome. I too run a mobile dj business. We have a lot in common. Fun and excitment awaits.


----------



## p8balls (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the greetings everybody! You have a lot of good information over here, A lot of reading to catch up on. I've been caught in the fog chiller thread, interesting!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy amigo - glad to see you here (too).


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome P8Balls!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

HHeelleewwww

(my best Winnie the Pooh...sorry.)


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi there


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Chris, guess I missed your intro.
Glad to see you join and hope your stay will last a long time.

It's also nice to see the strings cut from Paul on the DVD.

Are the previous yrs( hall-l DVD's) downloadable at no costs?


----------



## p8balls (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Are the previous yrs( hall-l DVD's) downloadable at no costs?


Some are, the rest will be soon. Cory is hosting them on his ftp, for login info check hauntvids.com and go to the very bottom of the page.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

p8balls said:


> Some are, the rest will be soon. Cory is hosting them on his ftp, for login info check hauntvids.com and go to the very bottom of the page.


As it should be, glad to here of it Chris!

Are you talking of Corey of Minions Web?


----------



## p8balls (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Are you talking of Corey of Minions Web?


Yes, Cory Minion is hosting the ftp. I've been working with him and others to get this done right, for the haunters. We have some other exciting things happening TBA as soon as I get rolling on the DVD's. Stay tuned!

We've had an excellent response so far and have had a lot of praise, but I feel the word hasn't spread enough because of the last minute change. If you or anybody else wants to submit, your more than welcome.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Fun p8balls! :devil:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome p8balls! Enjoy having you on board!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welkommen! :jol:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

hello and welcome!


----------



## p8balls (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks again everybody! I hope you all ate plenty for T-Day!! I know I did! 

Chris


----------

